# NGP Type II Coilovers Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

After a long and rigorous testing period, NGP is proud to announce the addition of our latest suspension system: the Type II Coilovers for Mk5, Mk6, B6 Passat/CC, 
Audi A3 8P and Mk2 TT (FWD) models. *Initially available at only $1199.99*, these are priced very competitively to similar coilover kits such as those from H&R, Koni, 
Bilstein and KW.

Featuring significantly stiffer spring rates and dampers than our Type I system, the Type II’s are designed with the more aggressive driver in mind. In addition to the 
stiffer shocks and springs, the Type II’s also feature adjustable front dampers for that extra fine tuning capability. Whether you’re at a weekend track event, running 
an autocross course, or just simply like to go extremely low, our Type II coilovers will more than meet your needs.

*What’s the big difference between the Type I and Type II coilovers?*

While our Type I system is designed for drivers who want a great blend of ride quality and handling ideal for the average daily driver and sporting enthusiats, our 
Type II system is designed with the more aggressive driver in mind. The first big difference are the springs: while the Type I coilovers feature progressive rate springs 
which are suitable for the street, the Type II’s utlize a linear racing-type spring system with much higher base rates. To match this increase in spring stiffness, the 
Type II’s have firmer twin tube dampers, with adjustable rebound damping in the front. Additionally the front housing is shorter, allowing for a lower ride height with no 
comparable loss in suspension travel. These changes make for a significant difference in performance, handling and lowering capabilities over our Type I coilovers, 
while having a much more aggressive ride and appearance.

_Please note, you cannot get to stock or near-stock ride heights with this suspension. Custom rear spring solutions for those wanting more ride height at the rear are in 
development, please contact [email protected] with any questions._

*Features:*

Ride height adjustable from 50-85mm* (1.9-3.25″)
Made in Germany
Adjustable front damping
Custom calibrated Linear rate front and rear springs (70nm/400lb spring rate)
High grade corrosion resistant steel housings with zinc plating
Twin tube low pressure shock design
Fully Powdercoated high quality alloy springs
2 year limited warranty

If you’d like to schedule an install for a set of our new Type II coilovers, or if you just have a few questions, please feel free to contact us.

Check out the Type II Coilovers on our online store!

*Pictures*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are fully stocked with our Type II coilovers, give us a call or check our website for pricing :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

_adjust all the dampening!_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Where did the snow emoticon go?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

No, really, where did the snowman go?!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, really, where did the snowman go?!


:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

I found him!!!

:snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Ground Hog Day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:waves:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Monday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:waves:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Sun's out guns out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Monday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Bump up!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

We are fully stocked on our NGP coilovers! Stop by and see us at Waterfest for sales and specials!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Call us this week to take advantage of our Waterfest show pricing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

uptop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Get yours in time for the last shows of the season!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Tuesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Enjoy the long weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Be on the lookout for a sale on all NGP coilovers starting tomorrow! Check www.facebook.com/newgermanperformance and newgermanperformance on IG for details!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

umpkin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Stay tuned for a holiday sale at the end of the month!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Stay tuned to our website and social media tomorrow and throughout the week next week for our Black Friday Sales announcements!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Phase One of our Black Friday Sale is now live! *

Take advantage of sales on products from Forge Motorsport​, RacingLine, 42 Draft Designs​, Integrated Engineering, Techtonics Tuning Inc​, APR​, 034Motorsport​, and Vogtland​!

_*But that's not all! Keep an eye out next week for Phase Two of our Black Friday Sale: Wild Garage Buster sales on Black Friday!*_

www.ngpracing.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*4 days left of our Holiday Sale!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Up!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Shop Here*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

All NGP coilovers ship free!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Jeez, it's March already?!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

NGP Type 2 coilovers are fully restocked!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Hump Day


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Caffeinated bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

TGIF


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

It's Thursday already? Sheesh


----------

